# How much do you spend on your dog(s)?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I took this from an MSN board I'm on.

I know this isn't really working dog related, but I thought it might be interesting to compare what we spend on our working dogs to what the ASPCA says a pet owner spends on their dogs.

http://www.aspca.org/flash/petcarecosts/petcarecosts.swf




Here's my 'evaluation:'

I actually don't spend as much as the site says.


Dog food: I feed _two_ dogs (both around 60+ pounds) on roughly $420 a year. It does say that it's calculating that cost based on the price of "Premium brand dry kibble," but does not say which brand. I feed Canidae. 

Medical: Includes the exam, vaccinations, and heartworm medication, but I spend WAY less than $200 on those three things each year. Emergency costs can't really be estimated, though, so maybe that's where the extra $150 or so is.

Toys/Treats: I probably do spend that much in a year on toys and treats, but I only use treats for training or for keeping someone occupied while crated.

License: N/A in the county. 

Misc.: Not sure what all would be in here, except for maybe bowls, brushes, food storage, etc.

Spay/Neuter: Jak is intact, but Gypsy's spay only cost $35.

Collar/Leash: Hmm, let's see. Jak's leather leash was $11. Prong collar was $10. Fur saver collar was free. Buckle collar was $13 (with a lifetime guarantee). Long line was $25. Remote collar was over $200. I've definitely spent more than $35 in that category! LoL

Carrier: How is this different than a crate? I'm confused. $80 is about what I spent on Jak's X-Large crate. The Large was around $60.

Crate: $160?!! I don't think so! I spent less than that on both of mine together!

Long hair grooming: N/A (why is that automatically included for large breed dogs?)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm scared to add it up! 
It doesn't sound too bad until you start adding so I just avoid doing so. I don' know what is the biggest outlay as everything seems to cost when you have to buy it by the dozen(got 12 dogs). I try to build as much stuff by myself as I can and I make equipment, but I still manage to spend a bundle on equipment I can't make like sleds, etc. I do my own vaccinations and worming and routine stuff myself but I have a couple of kinda high maintenance geriatrics to look after so that negates those savings. Then there is fencing, kenneling, feeding....I think I would just rather stick my head in the sand an not know how much I am spending.
Funny thing though is I can spend alot on dog stuff and not mind but hate spending money on clothes and stuff like that for myself.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Do I have to figure in the three times a week, after training, that we all go out to eat?
Plus, club is about 25 miles from the house, so I put 150-170 miles just going to and from training. That's gotten to be a HUGE expense with gas the way it is. 
Yes, I kow I'm lucky compaired to those of you that travel hours to training.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I'm scared to add it up! ....... Then there is fencing, kenneling, feeding....I think I would just rather stick my head in the sand an not know how much I am spending. ......


I'm with you! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> ............Carrier: How is this different than a crate? I'm confused. $80 is about what I spent on Jak's X-Large crate. The Large was around $60.......


Maybe it means the carriers that people take on airplanes and/or the car crates? 

That "miscellaneous" wouldn't come close to covering the hundreds a year I pay my dogsitter when I visit the other coast (which I'd have to spend on boarding if I didn't have a dogsitter who stays at my house). 

I loved the "capitol" expenses in the first year -- as in the white marble building where Congress meets......... 

Loved the food for a small dog, too, at $13/month, to $29 for a large one. HO HO! I wish!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not sure I want to know

If you count SAR which is why I have the dogs in the first place I would say over $3000 a year.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Not counting the cost of the dog, I budget, annually per dog:

$250.00 routine veterinarian stuff

450.00 boarding, handler on annual leave etc.

100.00 supplies (collars, leashes, food bowls etc.)

12,000 for dog food (it's a contract covers all dogs)

120.00 grooming/baths etc.

For a new dog, I have to add complete physicals, immunization, including xrays etc

$300.00

Kennel for handlers house $1,000

Canine carrier for back of car, 1,700.00

I also have a contingency budget for serious illness/injury etc.

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I just bought a kennel software program and it has an accounting function - I will be able to know all the gory details about how much it all costs....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dogs affect every choice you make on major purchases... looking for a house? You want a house with a bigger yard, you want to live in a neighborhood where you can fence the yard, you want to live somewhere that you could put outdoor kennels if you want to kennel your dogs, which means either you live further out and pay extra gas bills on commuting or you pay more for property closer to where you commute to. Then there's vehicles, you take into consideration the size vehicle you need, or if you're gonna tow a dog trailer, then you need towing capacity. If you crate your dogs in the vehicle, perhaps you want custom aluminum crates.

Basically the moral of this story is that I really really don't wanna add up what I've spent on my dogs in the last 12 months LOL.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Basically the moral of this story is that I really really don't wanna add up what I've spent on my dogs in the last 12 months LOL.


I don't want to add up how much I spend on my dogs, let alone my fosters! The shelter pays for their food (Science Diet, ick) but I try to switch them to Diamond Large Breed Adult (the best cheap food I know of) that I buy myself if they are going to be long term fosters. They don't pay for the 6 lbs jars of peanut butter I get at Sam's Club to keep the Kongs nice and filled, the packages of pig ears, the packs of chicken jerky and cheese cubes bought in bulk for training treats, the vitamins and the fish oil capsules I give them to help them get over stress, kennel cough, and poor coat condition, the training equipment, etc etc etc. 

Let alone the time training them! I swear, I know fosters are really needed, but I have doubts on how much training 70% of the foster homes actually give the dogs. I've also been informed that I'm the only one that gladly takes in large breeds. And now I've got the local GSD rescue wanting me to foster for them as well. Yikes...I had to put a self-imposed 1 month moratorium on fostering before my wedding in just under 3 weeks.


----------

